# My Personal Trainer!



## Jo-Anna (Jul 31, 2004)

Hi guys and gals

We took some pictures for my trainers competition coming up August 21,2004.  This is the link...  http://www.delta-business.com/BodybuildingCanada 

She will be more than ready to win!  Take a look... I have more pictures but I need to make them smaller before I can post them.

Comments are welcome


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok people I will be meeting Sherrie tomorrow morning, so please keep the comments coming so I can let her know what you think.
Thanks


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Having a PT is great Jo, let her beat your ass into shape


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 2, 2004)

"keep the comments coming so I can let her know what you think."

She is scary, but dont tell Her that


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 2, 2004)

He looks like a tough mofo.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 2, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Ok people I will be meeting Sherrie tomorrow morning, so please keep the comments coming so I can let her know what you think.
> Thanks



I really doubt she cares what people think..but her quads look great to me.


----------



## Var (Aug 2, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> He looks like a tough mofo.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 2, 2004)

Its a man baby! 

She is defintely wearing her ovaries on the outside  Go Gurl!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 3, 2004)

Are you all of the same opinion?  I agree with the comment about her facial features even I think she looks a little tight.  GM will do that right?  But what do you think about the muscle development, isn???t it great?  Shoot, it???s a lot better than some of the people I see at the gym!

I was going to let her read all of this but I won't now!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Can you ask your trainer which fountain of youth she drinks from?  Cause she literally has the body of a man half her age. (That is as close to a compliment as I'm capable of giving upon viewing that picture.)


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Crono1000 (Aug 3, 2004)

I'd do her


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 3, 2004)

don't know what kind of personal trainer she'd be ... but you know for a fact she's found what works for her.  I've learned that just because someone looks good themselves, does not make them a good PT.  Most I've seen that look like that are good PT's ... but I've met a couple that got their body from another PT ... and they didn't take much away knowledge-wise.  

Good luck with her ... if she's as good a PT as she looks, you've got a good thing. 

muscle development - it's great.  My personal opinion, for a women, it's a bit much.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

> I'd do her


Just don't let her approach you from behind, not every surprise is a good one.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 3, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Just don't let her approach you from behind, not every surprise is a good one.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 3, 2004)

She is so off the wall right now she would probably want to fight all of you for saying those things... she has no patience at all...


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 3, 2004)

Its called 'roid rage'


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 3, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> She is so off the wall right now she would probably want to fight all of you for saying those things


That's a common reaction among women (or in this case.....nevermind) who have been propositioned by Crono.  

But how would she react to the rest of us?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't know what the hell you people are talking about.  Every female bodybuilder I've ever seen looked at bit "rough" when they were in contest shape.  It's called VERY LOW BODY FAT.  I'd like to see some off-season pics, I bet she looks awesome.   Should be a great inspiration for you Jo-Anna, keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 5, 2004)

Albob wants to hit. LOL


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 5, 2004)

Yeah, I'm curious what his response would've been if it wasn't *Jo-Anna's* trainer.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok she is not just my trainer - she is Lyn's trainer too and look Lyn won!


http://www.bodybuildinglive.com/competitions/2004_ontario/index2.html


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Albob wants to hit. LOL



Hell yeah. I'm not afraid.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 5, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm curious what his response would've been if it wasn't *Jo-Anna's* trainer.



I would have said, "Hey, I've got this good friend named Jo-Anna and she thinks you're really sexy.  She and I think the three of us should get together for a really great three-way."


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 6, 2004)




----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

Wow I might enjoy that!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

Darn it - we just had to mention sexual pleasures in this thread didn't we.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 6, 2004)

It seems to ba trend


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Darn it - we just had to mention sexual pleasures in this thread didn't we.



You sig says "juicy member" and you're wondering why our minds are always int he gutter?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh is that the only reason?  That's just not good enough...


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

ALBOB you need to come up with something better than that.  Come on handsome I expect more from you


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> ALBOB you need to come up with something better than that.  Come on handsome I expect more from you



More?  You can have all you want....................but it's gotta be in person.   

OK, maybe by PM.  I wouldn't want everyone else to get jealous.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 6, 2004)

They can???t get jealous about a computer screen.  But hey they will have something to be jealous about after your wife and I attack you for your next Birthday!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 6, 2004)

I want you and albob's wife to attack me on my birthday.

(Which just passed by the way and did I get one 'Happy Birthday Joe' nooo, Not one, But am I bitter... Hell yeah I am, screw this place.)


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Happy birthday Joe!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> ALBOB you need to come up with something better than that.  Come on *handsome* I expect more from you


So Jo-Anna, how long has it been since you were clinically diagnosed with blindness?


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)

Happy B-day Joe!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Man.
And she needs the pic of 'Super Albob'


----------



## Var (Aug 6, 2004)




----------



## Spitfire (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks Var.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 6, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> And she needs the pic of 'Super Albob'


Do you mean this one?


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 6, 2004)

Thats the one


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> They can???t get jealous about a computer screen.  But hey they will have something to be jealous about after your wife and I attack you for your next Birthday!



You mean I have to wait another 51 weeks?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> (Which just passed by the way and did I get one 'Happy Birthday Joe' nooo, Not one, But am I bitter... Hell yeah I am, screw this place.)



That's because nobody here likes you biotch.   

OK fine, if you're gonna cry about it.................Happy Birthday Joe.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> So Jo-Anna, how long has it been since you were clinically diagnosed with blindness?



Lust is blind........................now fuq off.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 6, 2004)

That is NOT Super ALBOB.  Super ALBOB has retired and we should let him stay that way...........................for all of our sanity.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 6, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> muscle development - it's great.  My personal opinion, for a women, it's a bit much.




You know i hate it when guys say this....

They say its too much for a woman...

what about the top male bb's??

Dont you think its a bit much for a guy too?


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Are you all of the same opinion?  I agree with the comment about her facial features even I think she looks a little tight.  GM will do that right?  But what do you think about the muscle development, isn???t it great?  Shoot, it???s a lot better than some of the people I see at the gym!
> 
> I was going to let her read all of this but I won't now!!



Jo Anna, you have to look at the pictures of some of these charachers that are posting the ignorant comments because they don't know any better. They don't understand bodybuilding because none of those people above ever competed in a bodybuilding contest in their life so consider the source.  
"her face looks tight" =  my comment: NO SHIT she is dieted down to under 3% bodyfat.  that comment alone should tell you something about there knowledge of this sport.

She looks fuqing fantastic. Her symitry is on the money and as her legs go they are fantastic. Her striations even have striations yet her legs don't overpower the rest of her physic (ie: Tom Platz).  You tell her from me that she has the total package and I can't see how she can't not only compete in the Ms. Olympia in the near future but I see her winning the whole damn show.  Peace/Out,
Fire


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> You know i hate it when guys say this....
> 
> They say its too much for a woman...
> 
> ...



I'm not much for the big bb look for males either ... and again, it's just my personal opinion myCAT.  I like to watch workouts of the big boys, but don't have any liking for being of that size.  To each their own though ... some, like you I presume, and many here like the big size and some intend on getting as big as possible - and to that I say


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Regards to NT's statement I feel where he is coming from but unlike many other posts here he states his dislike for the size with CLASS not insults.  Calling her a "man" etc.  Fuqing ignorant to the woman and the sport.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 8, 2004)

Also in regards to NT's statement, I feel the same way.  I much more prefer the leaner look.  I do not find Ron Colemans build something I would strive for.  I much more prefer the 80's look.  Haney was as big as I'd care to go.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That is NOT Super ALBOB.  Super ALBOB has retired and we should let him stay that way...........................for all of our sanity.


I was wondering why I couldnt find it. You could have just blocked out your face, That pic was to funny.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm not much for the big bb look for males either ... and again, it's just my personal opinion myCAT.  I like to watch workouts of the big boys, but don't have any liking for being of that size.  To each their own though ... some, like you I presume, and many here like the big size and some intend on getting as big as possible - and to that I say




Well i probably wouldnt go out with a woman like that but i certainly dont feel like its "too big" if thats the way they wish to look 

And i dont want to get as big as possible
Im very lazy by nature as it were, I could never handle the responsibility of being a 280 lb monster...

I'd rather be 240 at 6'2" and be pretty ripped while being as powerful as i could possibly be   

thanx for replying NT and Fire


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Jo Anna, you have to look at the pictures of some of these charachers that are posting the ignorant comments because they don't know any better. They don't understand bodybuilding because none of those people above ever competed in a bodybuilding contest in their life so consider the source.
> "her face looks tight" =  my comment: NO SHIT she is dieted down to under 3% bodyfat.  that comment alone should tell you something about there knowledge of this sport.
> 
> She looks fuqing fantastic. Her symitry is on the money and as her legs go they are fantastic. Her striations even have striations yet her legs don't overpower the rest of her physic (ie: Tom Platz).  You tell her from me that she has the total package and I can't see how she can't not only compete in the Ms. Olympia in the near future but I see her winning the whole damn show.  Peace/Out,
> Fire



It's all opinions, bud.  We feel one way, you do another.  No need to call anyone ignorant.  She asked what we *think*.  

You think she looks good?  Fine.   I still fail to see any resemblance between her and a woman (maybe the hair, but that's debatable too.)


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I was wondering why I couldnt find it. You could have just blocked out your face, That pic was to funny.



I didn't remove it.  It's still there.  It's just buried so deep it seems like it's been retired.


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks guys - I think we got the picture.  She did work very hard to get where she is.  I wish her all the best and I know it will pay off.  I would have her as my trainer any day.  She has a lot of determination and I need the encouragement.  Besides she makes the workouts fun too.

Thank you all for your comments...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> I want you and albob's wife to attack me on my birthday.
> 
> (Which just passed by the way and did I get one 'Happy Birthday Joe' nooo, Not one, But am I bitter... Hell yeah I am, screw this place.)


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> I didn't remove it.  It's still there.  It's just buried so deep it seems like it's been retired.


Very good to know. Mwahaha Mwuahahaha... (Sorry Im bored)


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Everyone, I appreciate it.

And who the hells other ass is that in you sig Sapphire?...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> And who the hells other ass is that in you sig Sapphire?...


And you're so curious, because.......


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

Just in case they come to Las Vegas in October I want to know what I'm up against.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

Spitfire said:
			
		

> Just in case they come to Las Vegas in October I want to know what I'm up against.


You plan to be "up against" another guy's butt?    

j/k dude.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

I dont need this crap, Im special damnit, people like me, Im....some...body


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

There, there.  ASSPUNCTURE will be in here shortly, to comfort you.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 9, 2004)

Thats just all out wrong


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 9, 2004)

Isn't it though?


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 9, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You plan to be "up against" another guy's butt?
> 
> j/k dude.



Lol nice


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 10, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> There, there. ASSPUNCTURE will be in here shortly, to comfort you.





			
				Spitfire said:
			
		

> Thats just all out wrong



Thanks for making me laugh this moring!!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 10, 2004)

Jo-Anna said:
			
		

> Thanks for making me laugh this moring!!


You're welcome, babe.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

Fo sho


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm so bored today!!!


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

Im sorry. If there is anything I can do, please let me know.

Hey are you a beer drinker?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 10, 2004)

No I very rarely drink at all.  Only on very special occasions like when we rented the Honey Moon Suite with the Jacuzzi... The wine just topped it off right.


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

Ahh, Cool


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

What do you do? Are you working?


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 10, 2004)

Government - Administration


----------



## Spitfire (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow, Exciting... 
Do you enjoy it?


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> It's all opinions, bud.  We feel one way, you do another.  No need to call anyone ignorant.  She asked what we *think*.
> 
> You think she looks good?  Fine.   I still fail to see any resemblance between her and a woman (maybe the hair, but that's debatable too.)



The ignorance was not in regards to likes and dislikes but the way individuals stated their feelings.   The name calling etc.  Not only ignorant but childish.

An ADULT response would have been:   "Well I personnally do not go for muscular woman so I have no comment regarding how she looks as a bodybuiilder.  I personnally prefer the 80's look or the Fitness women of todays look."

It's a shame I have to instruct people on class.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

I was stating my opinion mixed with some humor, you know? "Haha"

Personally, I feel that a statement like - "An ADULT response would have been: 'Well I personnally do not go for muscular woman so I have no comment regarding how she looks as a bodybuiilder. I personnally prefer the 80's look or the Fitness women of todays look.'" - shows a certain lack of class.   

 

Ease up, the whole thing had nothing to do with you anyway.  If anyone had a right to get upset with my humor (or lack thereof) it was Jo-anna, not you.  As for you instructions in Class, well, do I really have to spell out for you where to put those?.....


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I was stating my opinion mixed with some humor, you know? "Haha"
> 
> I certainly do know humor but saw no response from you for example which followed with a "hahah".   I didn't see your comment as humerous at all.
> **************
> ...



And believe me I can.  Just bend over.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

This was her disappointment at the ignorance of the little people 

"I was going to let her read all of this but I won't now!! "


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> And believe me I can.  Just bend over.


I bet you say that to all the guys.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> This was her disappointment at the ignorance of the little people
> 
> "I was going to let her read all of this but I won't now!! "


She had a right to be disappointed, you have the right to remain silent. (But I'd be happy if you'd just stop being such a whiny prick.)  

"little people"   - What a stuck-up fucker.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice mature comeback little man.   Oh wait. I can only assume your a little punk but I can't say for sure since your too big a pussie to even post a pic.  Bit insecure are ya?   OK I'm done with you.  I've abused you long enough funny man.  Maybe someday you'll actually make a post worthwhile to the readers.   See the "training" section if you ever want to contribute something other then stupid ass humor.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> She had a right to be disappointed, you have the right to remain silent. (But I'd be happy if you'd just stop being such a whiny prick.)
> 
> LIke I said, I won't remain silent when little pussies like you put down this sport.  I'll tell you again if you don't get it.   TAKE A HIKE your in the wrong place to be mocking bodybuilders.
> 
> ...



ONly little people talk like you kids because they don't have what it takes to be big enough to bodybuild. Instead you just mock the sport.  Understand little man.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

I thought your pics were a contribution to "stupid ass humor"


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

Anytime you want to discuss this in person Max. Just let me know. YOur only 30 minutes from me.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> ONly little people talk like you kids because they don't have what it takes to be big enough to bodybuild. Instead you just mock the sport.  Understand little man.


You're funny (not intentionally).  
Why do you care so much if I think that chick looks like a man?  Was that your brother or something?


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Anytime you want to discuss this in person Max. Just let me know. YOur only 30 minutes from me.


Tough guy.... 
I love this shit.....post more, I haven't had this kind of funnies at work in a long time.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I thought your pics were a contribution to "stupid ass humor"



Actually your correct.  The red/black zebra pics are there for a laugh and why I leave them there.  I can take a joke.  Oh and at least I posted pics.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

All right, all right.  I'm gonna get fired if I keep laughing like this, in the office.  Let's just call a truce......we've had some good laughs, lets agree to disagree.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 20, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> You're funny (not intentionally).
> Why do you care so much if I think that chick looks like a man?  Was that your brother or something?




who singled you out dude? You think I was sitting around a week waiting for your comeback?   Go think what ever you want to think but don't post it on a bodybuilding forum. Now I'm done talking to you.  You know my standpoint on the matter and you disagree with it.  So be it.  I said my piece so now I'm done with you.  Go argure with someone else.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 20, 2004)

'kay


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 25, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> That's because nobody here likes you biotch.
> 
> OK fine, if you're gonna cry about it.................Happy Birthday Joe.




Hey Joe - you are so lucky to have had one Happy Birthday!!  Ok well I did get one from IronMagazine on my birthday.  But I didn't get a thread or anything like most of you...


----------



## gr81 (Aug 25, 2004)

Happy B-day Jo-Anna, us august B-day gotta represent. If it makes you feel better I didn't get a thread the first year I was here.. lol


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 25, 2004)

i'm gonna be 21 in 12 days


----------



## Jo-Anna (Aug 25, 2004)

Wow thanks gr81 - now I feel better...


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Aug 25, 2004)

These are the funniest post's I read since I've been here. Max you're a pisser.


----------



## firestorm (Aug 28, 2004)

You think Max is a pisser Spike? He needs a bitch slapping.  Your being from NY,, should take care of that for me since I'm in Jersey and he isn't worth the gas money to get there.  lol


----------

